# Massoth DCC Vendor Woes



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have been waiting to get my Garden Railway up and running for years. I didn’t heed the advice of folks on the forum to keep it simple and expand but have been collecting equipment for several years. I bought 300’ of stainless track. Tediously handbuilt bridges. Built a lot of ladder roadbed. Have recently been building “concrete” buildings with the Stoneworks system. Read whatever books I could get my hands on. Have asked for and received A LOT of advice and generally shadowed whatever posts I could to make the right decisions on the front end of my railroad design. Not that I haven’t made some mistakes mind you, and will make many more, but today I am at wits end.
I decided early that DCC would be by control system of choice. After researching every system, I went out and bought a Massoth system from a vendor in Southern California. After a lot of research beforehand, I felt that the Massoth system would be the best one with quality and support in the future. I still feel that way. Now, I still don’t have my railroad up and running but I had 2 locos. The key word is had. One was a Bachmann Heisler. So, I went out and bought the whole smash from this vendor. Power supply, full Massoth DCC with Central System, Receiver, and a decoder for the Heisler. If you are familiar with Massoth you know how much I spent and the power supply alone was over $600. After a few failed attempts at installation I contacted the vendor and sent the Heisler in to have him install the decoder and add in a smoke unit.
That was about ONE YEAR ago. I have emailed the vendor and called him several times. Emails are not returned and the last phone call indicated that he had the loco on his workbench and he was working on the wiring as we spoke. That was LAST NOVEMBER. Now, on the phone, he is a nice guy. Prior to buying the system from him he spent a lot of time explain how it worked along with the need for a quality power supply. When I talked to him last he was still nice. I have sent him emails asking to just send the loco back in the box with the decoder and I’ll even pay shipping. 
Some things just wear you down. Years of planning and buying. And now what is more or less a $600 dollar theft of a loco and decoder I am at wits end. Do I continue on by saving up and buying another loco and Massoth decoder. Scenario 1 - Sell everything and write off the hobby. Scenario 2 – sell the Massoth system at a loss and go with something else. Scenario 3 – try to find a reputable Massoth vendor and continue a path that I am already well down by throwing more money at it. Or do I flame the vendor and take him to court. He seems like a truly nice guy. But at this point there has to be something going on. Either he is just a poor business manager or somewhat of a shuckster.
Sorry for the rant. Spring is budding and I thought this was my year to get this hobby up and running but without a control system that ain’t happening.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Willie.... Could you contact me via email? [email protected]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That is a sad story. Have you laid any track yet? Is it just the remote system holding you up? 
Yea Talk to Stan He knows a lot about the remote systems.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Massoth is based out of the town I live in. Had you sent it to him you probably would have had the loco back and up and running. I had inquired about an install about a year ago and I was reverted to this person in Cal who was to call me. Ha it was at least 2 months before I even heard from him. So I decided right then and there this was not a person to deal with. I have also had no other contact with Massoth so I do not know where they stand on providing services as I was told times where tough. Later RJD


----------



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

ACEINSPP, do you have the name of the business in your area? I have a railtruck that I'm hoping to get running. I hope that Massoth will be doing OK. When I was posting about which system to use, folks indicated that they would indeed be fine due to their International exposure.

Thank You,

Bill


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Bill,

Why dont you contact Axel Tllman.

He's a sponser on this Forum and does these kind of

Installs. DCC And such 


http://www.train-li-usa.com/


----------



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Nick,

I just emailed Axel and hope he can help out.

Bill


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill ... If you can contact Axel, he'll do you a great job. 

He'll be at the ECLSTS this coming weekend and may not be available until after that.


----------

